# Serious alternative to a TT RS or TT S ?



## Tm99099 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi guys,
Whilst I am biding my time for access to the classifieds section (newbie alert) I was wondering what would you consider to be serious alternatives to a TT RS or TT S? I'm talking used here and anything up to about £22k.
Thanks.
BRgds.,
TM


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Mk6 Golf R same engine and 4 wheel drive as the TTs


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Mk7 golf R is going to be my next car

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ReTTro fit said:


> Mk7 golf R is going to be my next car
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I waited for the 7R to come out but was so disappointed with the looks (much prefer the look of the 6R) I bought a 6R


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

The 6 is a beaut too but we've set our hearts on a limestone grey 7 three door










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

ReTTro fit said:


> The 6 is a beaut too but we've set our hearts on a limestone grey 7 three door
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Never seen one in that colour 8) I was warned by a VW salesman not to buy a new mk7R with cash only to lease one as they have so many out on lease they will take a big hit on depreciation when they all start to come off lease


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

That's my plan yellow, a lot of car for little money though mate

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tm99099 (Mar 14, 2017)

Hadn't thought about that one. 
Not sure about the looks but mechanically it's gonna be a beast.
Still prefer the TT.
Thanks guys.


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

I got a mk7 R boggo car on lease for my wife. It's phenomenal and I've not driven any other car as quick on B-roads, it's just not just capable but confidence inspiring. But is still 'just a Golf'... a little bit too sterile and functional, and the engine is just so 'meh'. That said it made it perfect for the wife and something I could also have a bit of fun in from time to time, hence we went for it. So it wouldn't really get my vote - I'd think you need to be looking at 2dr coupe's to compare.

I have the option to buy the R in 8 weeks from VWFS for 20k which is a good deal looking at the 'trader, but I'd rather stick a few grand extra in the pot and buy an older TTRS (and give my wife my 335d Touring).

Don't get me wrong, I love the car, and if you want something practical, fun and cheap, but quite shocking in it's capabilities on fast road or track, then go for it.

Went out in my brothers new Cupra R today - now that's a hoot - really high spec, much better interior (both in quality and sporty seating), felt a bit like a hooligan in it actually! Phenomenal traction despite FWD as well. I'd seriously consider one over the Golf if it was my main car rather than my wife's.

My mate has an M240i - quick, great drive, bloody cheap too. Sounds awesome, the interior is pretty nice but not quite to Audi spec IMO.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I'm waiting for the new Golf r 7 facelift, due out in April...

Looks great but want to test drive before ordering


----------



## Tm99099 (Mar 14, 2017)

I take it the seats don't suffer from the limited leg support of the TT's?
I'm reading more and more that the TT seats make it uncomfortable.
Is that the case also on the RS's?


----------



## ReTTro fit (Nov 9, 2014)

Tm99099 said:


> I take it the seats don't suffer from the limited leg support of the TT's?
> I'm reading more and more that the TT seats make it uncomfortable.
> Is that the case also on the RS's?


I'd say so, there the same seats

The RS doesn't come with buckets unless specced

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tm99099 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks ReTTro.


----------

